# "Tips & tricks"



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I had an article accepted for publication in _Garden Railways Magazine's_ Tips & tricks column.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Good goin Todd, i cant wait to see it...


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh geeeeeeeeeeeeez and I though Nick was going to try to trick us by giving us a tip!! HAH LOL The Regal We're almost to that month you know the trick n treat one. eh Nick.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

This is my halloween mask this year, its on order and being shipped as we speak so you better watch it Jerry...HE HE HE









His name is TAT the Leprechaun










I tried too resize this with no luck


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

I tried too resize this with no luck
Nick

What's wrong with the size you posted??? The main concerns with the posted images, are the width (i.e. max width of 800 pixels) and the file size (i.e. somewhere close to 100KB), and yours is only 425 pixels wide, and 309,934 bytes for file size, which could use some compression to bring the file size down, not everyone has a high-speed connection.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Steve,
I thought it was too big? Stiil trying to get use too the new MLS format








The BEST web site for large scale trains on the web.......


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

PS im only on DSL he he eh


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Nick, that _DOES_ look like Tate, er. Tat on that "other forum"... since they call us the "other forum" I guess turnabout is fair play. 


Todd, what is the article about?

Greg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 28 Sep 2009 07:11 PM 
Nick, that _DOES_ look like Tate, er. Tat on that "other forum"... since they call us the "other forum" I guess turnabout is fair play. 


Todd, what is the article about?

Greg Yea Greg, Tate is Nick go figure? the Polky man is getting upset that his secret is out HE HE HE...............


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 28 Sep 2009 07:11 PM 


Todd, what is the article about?

Greg Quick, easy, and clean way to paint textured surfaces.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 28 Sep 2009 04:15 PM 
This is my halloween mask this year, its on order and being shipped as we speak so you better watch it Jerry...HE HE HE















Aw c'mon. We all know you modeled for that mask!

-Brian


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By altterrain on 28 Sep 2009 08:53 PM 
Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 28 Sep 2009 04:15 PM 
This is my halloween mask this year, its on order and being shipped as we speak so you better watch it Jerry...HE HE HE















Aw c'mon. We all know you modeled for that mask!

-Brian














AWWWWWWWWW brian thats funny, HE HE HE about as funny as the 


*9:30 a.m. – 10:30 a.m.
**Brian Donovan* Seminar Room B (Enter from the vendor hall)
Garden Railway Track Ladder Support Systems - Construction and Materials --
“The most important part of any garden railway is good track work. Ladder support is a strong and flexible system to give you a firm base for your track. This seminar will discuss and demonstrate construction techniques, tools and materials needed to build your own ladder support. I will discuss my own experiences in building ladder systems as well as the experiences of fellow garden railroaders.” 
you never showed for HE HE HE i WAS LOOKIN FORWARD TO THE REPORT FROM YOUR Seminar..


And yes I,and YOU and one of the Polkymen ARE THE FUTURE of the hobbie........ i WAS hurt but now im OK 
yOU KNOW ME SOMETIME I TAKE THINGS TO HEART, BUT THEN I REMEMBER THIS IS A HOBBIE AND WE SHOULD HAVE FUN.... I KNOW I DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO 
Your alrite no matter what they say about you here HE HE HE


----------

